# Italian Potato Salad



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Now that right there looks sounds good.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wish I could just live on potato salad. This is a nice variation.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Tater salad is one of my favorite foods. Even being on low carb eating, we have found a way to make potato salad without potatoes, we use cauliflower instead. We haven't tried it yet but I read there was very little difference using cauliflower in place of the taters. Hard for me to believe but we will give it a try.

Your potato salad looks fantastic, that has to be goooood.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, you make it like regular potato salad with mayo?
This sounds good, I think I’ll try it...Also, have you heard 
of making pizza crust with cauliflower?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Jim, I buy the frozen mashed cauliflower. It’s very good but nah, not quite the real thing.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Very interesting. I may have to make some of that.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks very good. Have to try the recipe.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Jim, you make it like regular potato salad with mayo?
> This sounds good, I think I’ll try it...Also, have you heard
> of making pizza crust with cauliflower?


We make potato salad with mayo and mustard and several other things. I want to try the one you made here on my cheating day.

I have heard of the pizza crust with cauliflower but have never tried it. As matter of fact Wal Mart sells one back in the frozen foods.

We make our no carb pizza crust from Mozzarella cheese, it is good. 

Thin and Crispy Pizza Crust 
Revised for 12 inch pizza
Really good pizza!!!

For 16 inch Pizza For 12 inch Pizza

Heat oven to 450 degrees Same
In a bowl thoroughly combine Same
3 eggs 2 ¼ eggs
3 cups shredded mozzarella cheese 2 ¼ cups shredded mozzarella cheese 
1 tsp garlic powder ¾ tsp garlic powder 
1 tsp basil ¾ tsp basil
press evenly into Pam sprayed pizza pan or cookie sheet
(this makes one 16 inch pizza crust) 12 inch
Bake at 450 degrees until golden brown (about 15 minutes)

It will completely lift off your cookie sheet. I patted the grease off of it, but that step is optional

add toppings of your choice

This one has the following toppings~

1/4 cup of Ragu pizza sauce 
Slight sprinkle oregano 
1 cup Mozzarella cheese total (half on crust, other half on top)
Sprinkle of Parmesan
Sprinkle of sharp cheddar 
2 links Italian sausage (browned and crumbled)
1/4 cup sliced green olive halves 
Bacon bits
Pepperoni 

After adding toppings, run the pizza under the broiler until cheese is melted and toppings are bubbly

Did kinda stick in pizza pan but I used spray olive oil

This slices up beautifully and the crust is crispy and thin

You can hold it in your hand!

**Note, I make mine on parchment paper in a cookie pan.

We also make a low carb cheese cake that is good, we make cup cake size so we can have them when we want them and they freeze well.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Jim, I buy the frozen mashed cauliflower. It’s very good but nah, not quite the real thing.


We have tried several things low carb or keto and some of them are not good at all to us, some are really good though. We cheat some two days a week so it isn't low carb or keto eating all the time.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m going to try that mozzarella crust. :thumbsup:
thanks, Jim


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I’m going to try that mozzarella crust. :thumbsup:
> thanks, Jim


I'll second that Jim. Sounds quite good.


----------

